
4 possible reasons why your Docker containers can’t talk to each other - maximization
https://maximorlov.com/4-reasons-why-your-docker-containers-cant-talk-to-each-other/
======
maximization
When you put an application in a container, something that often breaks is the
connection to the database and other services. If you're struggling to get two
containers to talk to each other, you can try these 4 troubleshooting steps to
quickly fix your issue. In short:

\- Containers should be in the same network

\- Connecting to a container by its name isn't possible in the default
network, create on of your own instead

\- Make sure you are using the correct IP address

\- The network should have ICC enabled (it does by default)

In the article, I elaborate a little bit more on each bullet point and show
you a solution. This isn't a comprehensive list, but hopefully it helps some
folks who have already spent several hours debugging their issues.

